# Trading simulator for US stocks



## yogi-in-oz (22 April 2006)

Note for Joe: Weekend stuff ... some food for thought ???

 ..... given the interest in the trading challenges on Aussie 
trading forums, a year-round format like the US site below,
dedicated to Aussie stocks, would surely be a winner for
both traders and advertisers ..... yes???  

http://www.einvesting.com/home.php

=====

Hi folks,

Up front, this is part of a mini-brag, really ..... 

Simulated trading in completely foreign markets, using our 
own trading systems is a good test of our trading strategies. 

Now on this end, we know NOTHING about the fundamentals
of US stocks ..... but, here's a fun way to learn and earn 
something from the US markets using e$$$, which is the
eqivalent of monopoly money in cyberspace.

An easy way, to earn enough ebucks to start trading on
the simulator is to enter their trading contests, which 
have been very kind to us this month !~!

.... 2 wins in the past two weeks in their weekly challenges
and second so far, in their monthly contest for April ... !~!

For example, our entry CMO, has been doing well this week, 
in their monthly competition ..... !~! 

http://ironfortress.net/pages/vetelmos-monthly-challenge-leaderboard.php

..... and the results for our 2 weekly wins can be found,
on pages 52 and 54, at:

http://www.einvesting.com/viewtopic.php?p=30155#30155

-----

Trading in the weekly challenge is a little more difficult
than in the Aussie contests, as both entry price and volume
criteria must be met, before the stock is entered in the race!!

-----

have a great weekend

     yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (29 April 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

We have entered the following stocks, in the 
various challenges, on the US trading simulator ... 

Weekly ... start 01052006 = CVM

May 2006 Monthly = TRE

1/2 Million e$ Challenge = ECA

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (11 May 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



..... and for this week, ending 12052006:

Our entry (UDW) in the current weekly US competition
is leading the field, with a 23% gain, so far ..... 

http://ironfortress.net/pages/grims-weekly-challenge-leaderboard.php

=====

In the monthly challenge, TRE was trailing the field,
but improving and we fully expect it do a "Lazarus"
by month's end ...... lol

http://ironfortress.net/pages/vetelmos-monthly-challenge-leaderboard.php

This is fun stuff ..... confirming the validity of our trading
strategies in a foreign market, without risking any real bucks.

..... and we have also made it into their Top 5
portfolios for May 2006:

http://www.einvesting.com/home.php

happy days

 yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (13 May 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

UDW ..... our entry in the US contest this week came
in second place, with a 14+% gain ..... not bad in a
generally declining market ..... 

have a great weekend

       yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (17 June 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*

Re: US traders ... trading simulator ... AXYX returns a positive result ....




Hi folks,

In the weekly contest on the US simulator, our
pick for this week came home in 3rd place ... 

6/16 Final results:

Win: PRZ +13.59% 1.03/1.17 $7500 to da Reaper
Pla: GTW +4.61% 1.52/1.59 $3500 to Geb
Sho: AXYX +4.17% .96/1.00 $1000 to Yogi

Close race! Have a great weekend!

-----

Just happy to get a positive result, at the
end of a tough few weeks for many traders.

happy days

yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (4 July 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

Our weekly entries RBY and NWD have come home 
in 2nd and 3rd places, respectively.

Our current weekly entry is ZTM, but has yet to 
qualify, with sufficient volume for a start.

-----

MWY entry in the monthly competition has started out, with a gap-up on the first day for us ... very encouraging ...  

(What industry is this company in ... ???)

 ..... and we scraped into the top 5 on the simulator 
for the first trading day of July 2006: 

http://www.einvesting.com/home.php 

happy days 

yogi



 =====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 July 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

..... it looks like MWY in USA will do a the same as 
PYM-in-Oz !~!

Our entry MCX on the US simulator is currently
LEADING the FIELD  ..... 

..... and in the US monthly contest,we entered MWY,
which gapped up on the first day of trading and
continues its rally today, even with the DOW 
currently down 80 points ..... 

http://www.einvesting.com/home.php

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (8 July 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

Took profits on MCX, but we have still done enough
to be LEADING the field, at the end of the first week,
in July 2006:

Click here to go to US stock trading simulator ..... 

Expecting MWY to kick again, later this month, as well ... 

have a great weekend

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (14 July 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

MWY has done enough to hold a comfortable lead, as
we near the halfway mark, in the monthly competition ...

Posted: 13 Jul 2006 22:08

1st Yogi +12.61% ..... 
2nd T-Bag +6.95
3rd Im Not WB +5.61%
4th Nelaina +3.34%


The rest of us are in the red. One remarkable thing to point
out is that Rykardes pick is having an exceptionally poor
month and is at -42.09%

-----

Let's see if MWY can kick again, before the end
of this month.

-----

Also in second place on the trading simulator,
at present ... 

http://www.einvesting.com/home.php

have a great weekend

yogi



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 August 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

In the monthly US stock challenge for July 2006, our MWY
entry came home in third position:

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c388/vetelmo/StockChallenge07-31-06.jpg

Snapplekid got first, Geb got second and Yogi git third.

..... and then backed it up, with a WIN this week in the weekly
US stock challenge, where none of the other players could
find an entry, with a positive return ..... !~!

2006/08/04 Final results:

VION did not qualify, missed by a penny but we'll give it an honorable 
mention since it would have placed if it hit .98 Very Happy

Win: GBN +8.54% 1.64/1.78 $7500 to Yogi Congrats!
Pla: OWENQ -.91% 1.10/1.09 $3500 to Balljacker
Sho: GTW -2.10% 1.43/1.40 $1000 to Geb Steals da show $$$ at the tape!

Have a greeeeat weekend! 
Da Reaper

http://www.einvesting.com/viewtopic.php?t=1305&start=1275

-----

In the $1/2 million US stock challenge, from August-December 2006,
we entered with ECA - Encana, another energy stock.

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (27 August 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

Another WINNER on the USA simulator site ... !~!

Our ZTM entry in the US challenge for last week,
was one of only two starters to qualify and the 
ONLY stock to have a positive return for the week !~!

-----

8/25 Final results:

Weird week, looks like we had only 2 ponies hit'n da track...in
cases like this only points and e$ will be awarded to those 
who qualified....in this case:

Win: ZTM +12.17% 1.15/1.29 $7500 and 3 points to Yogi Congrats!

Pla: OTD -5.15% .97/.92 $3500 and 2 points to Nelaina

Have agreat weekend! Wink

"I'm not here to make friends, I'm here to save you muuneee! Laughing " - Da Reaper

-----

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (29 August 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

EAG is our entry for the current US weekly contest
and it has bolted out in front, so far ..... just hope
it can maintain the pace, until week's end ..... 

happy days

 yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 September 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*

 

Hi folks,

Our entry in the US challenge for this week is an old stayer, UDW ..... 

..... last week, our entry TBUS brought home the prizemoney
for second place, yet again  ..... very nice ..... 

happy trading

 yogi 

 =====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 September 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

..... will be alert for a huge positive week, on 
the DOW this week, as well ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (3 October 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

In the monthly US stock challenge for September 2006,
we came home in third position again, with WTSLA:

===========================

Ok so here are the winners!

1st Superinvestor STGN +29.60% (started in the hole)
2nd Esquire415 JLG +13.46%
3rd Yogi WTSLA +11.84%
4th Yandig LNDC +6.61%
5th Crazyk AHPI +4.80%

Bonus qualifiers are as followed:

Superinvestor, Esquire415, Yogi, Yandig, 
Crazyk, Jutiki, Balljacker, Nelaina, Tekbubble

Congrats everyone!








Our pick for the US October challenge is:

     CAPA

http://www.einvesting.com/viewtopic.php?p=41853#41853

============================

Unfortunately, our weekly pick failed to gain a place, this week.

Our weekly pick for this week, starting 02 October 2006:

      TBIO @ .57

http://www.einvesting.com/viewtopic.php?t=1305&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=1530

=============================

Join in the fun ..... these comeptitions give us some
good practice at stock-picking in different timeframes,too.

So far, we have started well on the simulator
for October 2006, too:

http://www.einvesting.com/home.php

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (8 October 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

..... we have been lucky enough to get off
to a good start on the US simulator, for the
current month ..... 

At the end of the first week, in October 06 .....:

http://www.einvesting.com/home.php

have a great weekend

  yogi



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 October 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

... it had to come eventually ... free trading, now in USA !~!


Just look for the stuff on Zecco, at:

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=...m=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=zecco+trade+free&spell=1

happy days

  yogi


----------



## lesm (10 October 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*

Yogi,

It will be interesting to see how Zecco takes off. Had a quick read of a few of the articles.

BTW, It looks like you are still doing very well in the US Simulator comps.

Cheers.


----------



## doctorj (10 October 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*

While not strictly for US stocks, the following do fall under the umbrella of simulators, so if you're keen check out...

SFE Simulator (http://sfetradinggame.if5.com)
As it sounds.  Gives you access to free live data, but only trades during the day session.

RapidSP (http://www.tradingsimulatorsoftware.com/)
Free 15 day trial capable of supporting stocks, currencies and futures.  Download free data from their website.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (28 October 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

Personally, it's been  quite tough over the
past couple of months, but the good news
is the worst in this cycle should be over by
early December 2006 ..... 

-----

Fortunately, it matters not how we are emotionally,
if we stick with our trading plan, the winners keep
coming, like this one on the US simulator, this week.

10/27 Final results:

CSHD n VWPT didn make it for da start. Sad

Win: UDW +11.29% .62/.69 $7500 n 3pts to Yogi Congrats! Very Happy
Pla: EGHT +6.30% 1.27/1.35 $3500 n 2pts to Yandig
Sho: AHCI +5.26% 1.90/2.00 $1000 n 1pt to Geb

---

Cumulative Points total after week 11: 25 points to win

Balljacker 13
Geb 11
Yogi 9
Nelaina 8
Esquire 7
Yandig 6
Jacob 5
Swashbuckler 3
Reaper 2
Stockmarkettips 1

-----

Have a great weekend all

      yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (26 November 2006)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

Have missed a couple of weeks on the US simulator,
but our entry for last week, NVD, came home in
second spot and we'll also use NVD again, for this
week's race, as well ..... 

11/24 Final results:

Looks like it got reeeeal excitin on this final day! Very Happy

Win:IRSN +15.79% 1.90/2.20 $7500 n 3pts to Jutiki congrats! Very Happy
Pla: NVD +9.70% 1.65/1.85 $3500 n 2pts to Yogi
Sho: VERT +7.40% .81/.87 $1000 n 1pt to Esquire

Point standings:
25 points to win

Geb 14
Balljacker 13
Nelaina 11
Yogi 11
Esquire 8
Jacob 7
Yandig 6
Dubya B 5
Tekbubble 4
Da Thug 3
Jutiki 3
Reaper 2
Helter Skelter 1
Stockmarkettips 1



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 January 2007)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> 2006/08/04 Final results:
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

GBN ... after a pullback, it is on the move again ... 

GBN ..... on the move, again. 

happy days

 yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (18 January 2007)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

ION ... our pick for the current weekly contest,
came alive yesterday, with a 22% rally for the
day ... but, not really sure what's driving it, yet !~!

happy days

 yogi



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (20 January 2007)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

Our weekly pick on the US simulator paid out double 
the eprizemoney for more than a 50% gain ..... in fact,
it was more than 119% for the week !~!

1/19 Final results:

CPTC, DROOY, XCHC did not qualify this week....but we gots anudder 50%er!! ...I mean...dubler! Very Happy

The top 3:
Win: ION +119.30% .57/1.25 $15000 n 3pts to Yogi Nice! Wink
Pla: SKNN +19.43% 1.75/2.09 $3500 n 2pts to Da Thug
Sho: ZAAP +5.62% .89/.94 $1000 n 1pt to Stockmarkettips

Honorable mention to SFWJ which finished +4% or so and just missed.

Point standings:
25 points to win

Esquire 16
Yogi 16
Balljacker 15
Geb 15
Nelaina 11
Da Thug 11
Reaper 10
Tekbubble 9
Jacob 9
Dubya B. 8
Yandig 6
Jutiki 4
Frusnak 3
Stockmarkettips 3
Helter Skelter 1

Have a great weekend! Wink
_________________
Accounts Receivable Supervisor 

So, we are tied once more in the lead,
but with Esquire, this time ... 

have a great weekend

     yogi

P.S. ..... just love beating the Yanks,
            on their home turf, too ... 



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 March 2007)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

... just a mini-brag here for Aussie astrotraders ... lol ... 

As you can see from the posts above, they started a
contest on the simulator forum, back in August 2006 ..... 
..... first-to-25 points, based on the results of the 
weekly contests ... that was 20-odd weeks ago: 

"Ladies n gentlemen...we have a very special announcement to make! 
We have our foist o-fish-al Triple Crown Winnah! Very Happy !!!

Lemme git to all ov da results...there were just the 3 dawgs dat 
made it this week and the order of finish is not in question.... 
so here be da payout fo this week's race:

Win: GLGC $7500 n 3pts to Yogi Congrats!
Pla: GV $3500 n 2pts to Dubya B...WOW! GV showed a gain! 
Sho: VERT $1000 n 1pt to Tekbubble

Final point standings:

Yogi 25 ....and $50000 additional e$ fo da win! Congrats!
Dubya B. 22 ....and an additional $25000 e$
Baljacker 21 .....and an additional $10000 e$

Congrats to da top 3 ... the rest of the top 10:

Tekbubble 20
Esquire 16
Geb 15
Nelaina 13
Da Thug 11
Reaper 10
Jacob 9

Hey! Thanks fer playin! Wink

I am going to start a new board for the sekond runnin 
o'da Derby with the same rules.  Wink

Accounts Receivable Supervisor "

Weekly US competition results ..... 

=====

Not at all bad for an astrotrader, who knows ABSOLUTELY
ZILCH, about the fundamentals of US stocks ... !~!

have a great weekend

    yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (11 April 2007)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

Still on the US trading simulator ... stock code:  IPII

... and we are leading the way again, by more than 15%,
in the early running of the monthly trading contest for 
April 2007 ... !~!

Progressed results may be seen at:

April stock challenge on USA simulator

happy days

  paul


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 May 2007)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



Hi folks,

Still on the US trading simulator ... stock code:  IPII

... and we led the way to the finish line, yet again ... !~!

IPII was  up by more than 28%, in the monthly trading contest
for April 2007 ... and that was more than DOUBLE the next 
placegetter, as well ... !~!

Final results may be seen at:

Final results for April 2007 contest  

   or at:

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c388/vetelmo/AprilStockChallenge04-30-07.jpg

happy trading

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (20 November 2007)

*Re: Trading simulator for US stocks .....*



.... and back on the US trading simulator, our pick in the 
2007 1 Million e$ Contest, where we had ONE stock pick 
for the 2007 calendar year ..... 

..... so far, our DRL pick has returned a lazy 514%, to put
us in 2nd spot, behind FSLR ... and the year has not ended, yet !~!

... time cycles suggest, that both FSLR and DRL will come home 
strongly ... particularly around 6th and 10th December 2007 = highs???

Results to date, may be found at:

Million e-Dollar Challenge 2007

happy days

  paul



====


----------

